# Pics of rock structures past the Edge



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Playing with some new mapping software. Here is an early result. The pic gets bigger when you click on it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a ledge with pieces broken off the edge and growth on the pieces. How deep?


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

that is really neat. Where did you come across the software? How accurate is the gps grid on it?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> looks like a ledge with pieces broken off the edge and growth on the pieces. How deep?


180-240'

Please note the larger stucture is 1.5 miles long!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

TomH said:


> that is really neat. Where did you come across the software?


Wrote my own.



TomH said:


> How accurate is the gps grid on it?


No telling at this point. I have not been out to check the numbers yet.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

You never cease to amaze.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

dang thats 8 miles long... look at the craters on the piece above it !!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry. I had the wrong length for the rock structure. I corrected it on the image.


----------

